# thoughts - reservations, holidays, etc



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 25, 2011)

1. base plans lead to more members leading to increased competition and less availability. (unless there is only one plan.)

2. one could purchase multiple (lower) plans to increase reservations and holiday reservations. (unless there is only one plan.)

3. with sold holiday tokens, members can purchase tokens for every holiday/reservation. ER 60 nights gets 6 reservations. there are 6 holidays. so could book every holiday, and nothing else.

---

4. while clubs have various policies on potential rate of dues increase, do any clubs that use points have policies on potential rate of points increase?

5. http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142908

...

how many peak holidays does Q have? they restrict EY to 30 nights and EOY to 20 nights.


----------



## Buon Viaggio (Mar 25, 2011)

ER is controlling the number of holiday tokens sold.  You must maintain 20 nights to be entitled to a holiday token so no one is entitled to 6 tokens unless they bought 6 20 night memberships.  Even then, why would you want more than one token?  It's easy enough to get any holiday you want with the Cancellation Watch System.  That's the beauty of being able to book 2 years in advance - lots of reservations get canceled and re-booked.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 25, 2011)

how are they controlling?

thanks for clarifying that you cant drop from 20 nights to 10 nights and keep token. (so i removed from post.) so its no different from Q. and i presume if someone did that, they would simply "suspend" the token until they upped to 20 nights again.


----------



## willmyclubmakeit (Mar 25, 2011)

*holiday*

I think Q at least Duo gives 1 holiday token for one holiday per year only but given availability I don't think this is a serious set back as it opens a lot of dates to others.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 25, 2011)

6. resignations require replacement of deposit amounts, or could necessitate property sales.

7. ER letting members drop nights could drop dues revenue below operating expenses.

---

8. exchanges and designees are likely to increase occupancy rate. designees can be a source of incremental deposit/dues revenue. 

9. exchanges are likely to include uneven properties and seasons.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Mar 26, 2011)

From what I understand, the larger clubs spend a lot of time and money modeling holiday occupancy and occupancy generally to try to balance these issues.  Whether it's a timeshare, fractional or DC, all of these have issues, but to a different degree.  My impression is both timeshares and to a lesser extent fractionals have bigger problems with these issues, because the occupancy that they've sold is much higher.

Where DCs have gotten themselves into trouble and where there have been complaints on here and the other forums is when they start ramping up occupancy by selling more days or holidays.  In my opinion, you never want to join a DC that doesn't have a cap or has a cap that management can change without the members approving.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 26, 2011)

which is where lotteries, even though there is less member control, come in.

the fractional rotating priority system is kind of interesting in these terms. pages 6-10 >
http://www.palazzotornabuoni.com/pt_summary.pdf


----------

